# Circuito tv lcd Philco plh3211t



## nano46 (May 11, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro esta es mi primera consulta, si alguien tiene el circuito del tv lcd philco plh3211t se lo agradecere me lo emvie, este tv lleva una placa en la fuente que dice sanyo 1lg4b10y0770a-a los integrados de ewsta fuente son l6562a,fan7602,l6599d. resulta que este tv al conectarlo se pone con el led rojo de  standby y luego al dar la orden de  power el led se pone verde, transcurren unos segundos y este mismo led se pone rojo y otro que esta a la par se pone azul , no se que significa  eso.He encontrado un circuito que es vastante parecido que es el del sanyo 32xh6b pero no coincide con la numeracion de los componentes que lleva. estoy en el horno con este tv dado que el dueño lo quiere rapido.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 12, 2014)

Hola, bueno pero al menos chequeaste las tensiones más comunes?


----------



## nano46 (May 12, 2014)

Gracias amigos del foro por responder, te comento que ya pude solucionar el problema , se me dificulto un poco la solucion ya que no podia encontrar el diagrama correcto de este tv , en la wed hay circuitos muy paracidos pero no son los mismos, esta fuente es parecida a la que trae el tv lcd sanyo 32xh6b. en fin la solucion fue cambiar l6599d. el tv funciona ok


----------

